

University: The most expensive holiday you’ll ever have - tommizzle
http://thetooth.co.uk/uk-news/the-argument-for-university/

======
praeclarum
Most expensive holiday? I marvel at the lack of imagination. I know a lot of
fun ways I could have alternatively spent the $125,000. God, I can't even
afford a Virgin Galactic flight for that.

~~~
rythie
It doesn't cost anywhere near that much in the U.K., more like $20-30k debt
after 3 years on average. I think the title is misleading but the rest is
true.

------
Jamiecon
It's a fairly accurate summary of British University, for many anyway.

And yeah in the UK it's cheap. I graduated with about £15k of low interest
debt, and my parents probably spent another £10k

------
tkahn6
This is probably the most inane and anti-intellectual thing I've read in a
while.

------
SteveTooth
Anti-intellectual. I'm not sure it's mocking intellect, the Shakespear,
Aristotle comment seems to be mocking false erudition and pretense that
sometimes characterises graduates. University does not necessarily make people
intellectual.

The sex and poo? Crude I'll admit, none the less demonstrating the
meaninglessness of taboos through directly challenging them. These people may
be horny little pooers but at least they don't take everything for granted.

